# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πολύ στραβά πόδια , σαν βατράχου !

## alex1974

Το μικρο ειναι 6-8 ημερων και βλεπω οτι δυστυχως τα ποδια του τα εχει συνεχεια ανοιχτα , σαν τα ποδια των βατραχων οταν κολυμπανε !!!!
Ετσι καθετε και στην φωλια , δεν ξερω τι να κανω και αν γινετε κατι !!!
Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε ???
Ευχαριστω
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom

  zoom
  zoom
  zoom

----------


## lagreco69

Δες εδω Αλεξανδρε. Splayed leg σε νεοσσό κοκατίλ. μπορεις να ακολουθησεις οδηγιες και απο τις φωτογραφιες παρακατω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει splay legs! 
Κάνε μία από αυτές τις πατέντες γρήγορα.. γιατί ακόμη αναπτύσσεται το μικρό και υπάρχουν πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να επανέλθουν στην πρωταρχική τους θέση τα πόδια!
Η Αυγή ( Olga ) το είχε δοκιμάσει και πέτυχε με cockatiel.

Δες :



  ( χανζαπλαστ )

Και με τα δύο!

----------


## alex1974

Θα βαλω και σφουγγαρι και χανζαπλαστ ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Η σφουγγαρακι η χανζαπλαστ.
Το καναρινακι ειναι μικρο και δεν μπορεις να του βαλεις και τα δυο.
Συνηθως βαζουν δυο σε μεγαλυτερα πουλια.

----------


## alex1974

Ε.... τι ειναι καλυτερο να βαλω ?
Πιο δεν θα τον ενοχλει πιο πολυ και δεν θα υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες η καναρα να τον πεταξει εξω !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κατα την γνωμη μου το χανζαπλαστ... γιατι πιανει λιγοτερο χωρο μες την φωλια και ειναι και πιο σταθερο απο οτι το σφουγγαρακι.  :winky:

----------


## alex1974

Και κατι τελευταιο ( σας εχω ζαλισει !!! ) το χανζαπλαστ το βαζω κατευθιαν επανω στα ποδαρακια του η' βαζω και καποια αλοιφη μαζι ?
Γιατι οταν ερθει η ωρα να το βγαλω μηπως κανω κατι ασχημο στα ποδαρακα του ?
Ευθυμη σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα απο οτι βλεπω το βαζουν απευθειας.
Ας περιμενουμε καποιον πιο εμπειρο....

----------


## jk21

αν θα βαλεις χανζαπλαστ ,δεν θα βαλεις αυτο που κολλα πολυ καλα ,γιατι μετα δεν θα ξεκολλα ,παρα μονο με βιαια επικινδυνη κινηση

----------


## alex1974

> αν θα βαλεις χανζαπλαστ ,δεν θα βαλεις αυτο που κολλα πολυ καλα ,γιατι μετα δεν θα ξεκολλα ,παρα μονο με βιαια επικινδυνη κινηση


Τωρα το...εβαλα , ελπιζω οταν ειναι να το βγαλω να μην το τραυματισω !
Πιστευω οτι οταν ειναι να το βγαλω αν βαλω τα ποδαρακια του μεσα σε ενα ταπερ με νερο για πολυ ωρα δεν θα εχω μεγαλο προβλημα , ελπιζω !

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι το υφασματινο χανζαπλαστ ,θα το κοψεις οριακα στα ποδια δεξια αριστερα με ψαλιδι και οτι μεινει ισα ισα πανω στο ποδι  , θα το βγαλεις στη συνεχεια  σιγα σιγα

----------


## alex1974

Οκ , δυστυχως δεν ξερω την υφανση του ! Ειναι παιδικο , το πηρα το εκοψα στην μεση και με παρα μα παρα πολυ κοπο το εβαλα !!!!
Οταν θα ειναι να το βγαλω θα σε ενημερωσω
Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Efthimis98

Βάλε μας καμία φωτό να δούμε αν το έβαλες με το σωστό τρόπο.... βασικά καλύτερα αύριο, τώρα είναι αργά!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

> Βάλε μας καμία φωτό να δούμε αν το έβαλες με το σωστό τρόπο.... βασικά καλύτερα αύριο, τώρα είναι αργά!


Με μεγαλη "χαρα" γιατι δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος !!!
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα ελπιζω να το εβαλα σωστα , δεν μπορει να σηκωθει αλλα ευτυχως τωρα το πρωι το ταισαν !
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom

  zoom
  zoom

----------


## Efthimis98

Πιστευω το εβας σωστα.
Τωρα περιμρνουμε να δουμε αν θα ανακαμψει...

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε. Καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι !!

----------


## jk21

Ενισχυσε τη διατροφη του με ασβεστιο και βιταμινη d3 

ειτε με συμπλήρωμα ,ειτε με  αυγοτροφη που περιεχει γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ή τυροπηγμα 

ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα !

----------


## alex1974

Σας ευχαριστω όλους απο....αύριο αρχίζει τρέξιμο !!!!
χαχαχα
Εχω τόσο άγχος που δεν......περιγράφεται !
Εύχομαι να πανε ολα καλα για τον Λαζαρο ( σημαδιακο το όνομα με τόσα που έχει τραβήξει απο την γέννηση του μέχρι και τώρα )

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με το βατραχακι σου...!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Εύχομαι να πανε ολα καλα για τον Λαζαρο ( σημαδιακο το όνομα με τόσα που έχει τραβήξει απο την γέννηση του μέχρι και τώρα )


Αλεξανδρε κατα μεγαλη πιθανοτητα, ολα θα πανε μια χαρα!!! μην αγχωνεσαι. 

Αλλα για το ονομα Λαζαρος δεν ξερω! μαλλον θα εχεις θεματα με το copyright του. χαχαχαχαχα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

> Αλεξανδρε κατα μεγαλη πιθανοτητα, ολα θα πανε μια χαρα!!! μην αγχωνεσαι. 
> 
> Αλλα για το ονομα Λαζαρος δεν ξερω! μαλλον θα εχεις θεματα με το copyright του. χαχαχαχαχα!!!!


χαχαχαχα Ας το "φτιάξω" και κάτι θα γίνει.....
μπορει να με λυπηθουν και να μην με.....κυνηγήσουν !!!!!
χαχαχαχαχα

Χαρη ευχαριστω , φαντασου τις πρώτες ημέρες δεν του σφυριζα.....του φώναζα "κουαξ" ( χαχαχαχα ) !

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχ.......... μολις γινει καλα θα πεταει απο νουφαρο σε νουφαρο

----------


## olga

Άλεξ καλησπέρα! Τωρα ειδα το θέμα σου... δες εδώ το βίντεο, εγώ εκανα ακριβώς αυτό στα κοκατιλ και μεσα σε 2 μερες διορθωθηκε το προβλημα




Την ταινια δεν την κολας στα ποδια του πουλιου, την γυρίζεις και δεν ακουμπαει η κολα το ποδι. Το δειχνει με λεπτομεριες στο βιντεο!

----------


## alex1974

> Άλεξ καλησπέρα! Τωρα ειδα το θέμα σου... δες εδώ το βίντεο, εγώ εκανα ακριβώς αυτό στα κοκατιλ και μεσα σε 2 μερες διορθωθηκε το προβλημα
> Την ταινια δεν την κολας στα ποδια του πουλιου, την γυρίζεις και δεν ακουμπαει η κολα το ποδι. Το δειχνει με λεπτομεριες στο βιντεο!


Το ειδα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ ( μου ειπαν τα παιδια οτι ειχες και εσυ ενα θεμα ) αλλα εγω δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω τετοια λεπτοδουλεια !!!
Απο το αγχος μου ιδρωνουν τοσο πολυ τα χερια μου που δεν κολλαει το χανζαπλαστ !!!!
Σημερα ειναι η τριτη φορα που του το φτιαχνω , συνεχεια βρισκω το ενα ποδι "εξω" !
Προσπαθω  οσο περισσοτερο μπορω ( φαντασου δεν εφυγα το 3ημερο για αυτο τον  λογο....) δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να κανω κατι περισσοτερο , μακαρι να το  βοηθησω ετσι οπως το κανω και να μην εχει θεμα στο μελλον !!!

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε

----------


## alex1974

Ο μικρος "Λαζαρος" το εχει δεχτει μια χαρα το χανζαπλαστ και ευτυχως σημερα οχι μονο δεν το εβγαλε αλλα τωρα που τον ειδα σηκωθηκε για να ζητησει φαγητο !!
Το ασχημο ειναι οτι ενω ειδα την καναρα μεσα στην φωλια ηταν εντελως αταιστος μπορει και να μην τον ειχαν ταισει καθολου σημερα !!!
Το μονο που ειχα και εφτιαξα κακην κακως ειναι λιγο νερο με αυγοτροφη και καπως τον ταισα !!!!
Τουλαχιστον ειδα να γεμιζει φαγητο ο προβολος του μαζι με λιγο.....αερα φυσικα !! Τον αερα δεν ξερω πως να τον βγαλω και εκτος απο αυτο ξανα πηγε η καναρα στην φωλια οποτε δεν την ξανα σηκωνω . Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να μην πεθανει απο την πεινα και να εκανα καλα , δεν μου εχει ξανα τυχη ποτε και ολοι οι γονεις ταιζαν παντα . Μεχρι και εχθες το ταιζαν κανονικα αλλα ειδα οτι ο αρσενικος δεν πλησιαζει καθολου την φωλια και ασχολειτε με τα αλλα πουλια που ειναι γυρω του.....

----------


## ninos

προχωρουμε καλα λοιπον. Μπορεις να λιωσεις κροκο αυγου, ισως κ λιγο ρυζαλευρο κ να του δωσεις

----------


## alex1974

Ναι Στελιο ευτυχως στο θεμα των ποδιων μαλλον παμε μια χαρα ! Στο φαγητο ξαφνηκα ειδα θεμα , θα το τσεκαρω και αυριο και ελπιζω το σημερινο να ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος !
Δυστυχως και η αυριανη μερα θα ειναι τρελη ( θα φυγω ξημερωματα και θα γυρισω...."αργα" ) και θα ξαναδω τον "Λαζαρο" το βραδυ !!!
Εχω ομως την εντυπωση οτι ολα θα μου πανε μια χαρα.....
Σας ευχαριστω οους για την βοηθεια σας , αυριο τα νεοτερα !!!!

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι να γυρησεις αλεξανδρε και να τον βρεις τιγκα στο φαι..!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ναι Στελιο ευτυχως στο θεμα των ποδιων μαλλον παμε μια χαρα ! Στο φαγητο ξαφνηκα ειδα θεμα , θα το τσεκαρω και αυριο και ελπιζω το σημερινο να ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος !
> Δυστυχως και η αυριανη μερα θα ειναι τρελη ( θα φυγω ξημερωματα και θα γυρισω...."αργα" ) και θα ξαναδω τον "Λαζαρο" το βραδυ !!!
> Εχω ομως την εντυπωση οτι ολα θα μου πανε μια χαρα.....
> Σας ευχαριστω οους για την βοηθεια σας , αυριο τα νεοτερα !!!!


Περιμένουμε, ευτυχώς έγιναν καλά τα πόδια του....  :winky:

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει σοβαρη πιθανοτητα να μην τον ταισουν .πρεπει να βρεις καποιον να εχει το νου του .Ισως τον πεταξουν και εκτος φωλιας 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...-(Handfeeding)

Για να φαίνεται καλύτερα βάλτε το μωράκι σε μια ευθεία με πηγή του φως (μια λάμπα ή το παράθυρο), το δέρμα του προλόβου είναι λεπτή και φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα που είναι το φαγητό και που είναι ο αέρας. Για να διοξουμε τνο αέρα από το πρόλοβο πρέπει να σηκώσετε το κεφάλι του μωρού πάνω και να σφίξετε με δυο δάκτυλα ελαφρά τη φούσκα αερου στο πρόλοβο του, έτσι ώστε ο αέρας να πάει πάνω στο οισοφάγο προς το ράμφος. Αν σφίξετε το φαγητό κι όχι το αέρα το μωράκι μπορεί να πνιγει. Θα ακούσετε ένα μικρό ρέψιμο όταν θα φύγει ο αέρας.

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε ειδική βελόνα διατροφής η τάισμα παίρνει πιο λίγο χρόνο και δεν επιτρέπει να μπαίνει πολύ αέρας στο πρόλοβο, όμως είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το κάνετε για πρώτη φορα, χωρίς εμπειρία.

----------


## alex1974

Καλημέρα εύχομαι να γυρίσω και να ειναι το έχουν ταισει !

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ όλους για την βοήθεια , θα έχω νεα το απόγευμα-βράδυ !

----------


## alex1974

Μολις τωρα το ταισαν , μαλλον ολα καλα !
Στα ποδια του υπαρχει ακομα (ευτυχως) το χανζαπλαστ , ιστευω οτι αρχιζει και το συνηθιζει !!!

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε..αντε να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα , ολα καλα μεχρι τωρα και με το χανζαπλαστ αλλα και με το "φαγητο" !
Οι γονεις μπορει να μην το σκανε στο φαγητο αλλα το ταιζουν.....
Το χανζαπλαστ δεν το εχει βγαλει απο το ποδι , σημερα ειναι η τριτη σερι μερα που το εχει σε ποσες ημερες μπορω να το βγαλω ??
Ειδα οτι και τα δαχτυλακια τα πισω ειναι και αυτα προς τα μπρος ( μαλλον λογο του χανζαπλαστ δεν μπορουν να πανε πισω....) κανω κατι ?
Η' τα αφηω ετσι και οταν βγαλω την ταινια βλεπουμε ?
Αυριο μπαινουμε στην 3 εβδομαδα γεννησης.....
Ευχαριστω

----------


## olga

Αλεξ νομίζω επειδή ήταν εντονο το πρόβλημα καλό θα ήταν να το αφήσεις κι άλλο. Τα δαχτυλάκια υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα σπρώχνει και το χανσαπλαστ και να ειναι γυρισμένα. 'Οταν στα κοκατιλ ειχα κάνει χοντρη την ταινία τα δάχτυλα γυρναγαν μπροστά. Μετά την εβγαλα και εκανα νεα πιο λεπτη. 
[IMG][/IMG]
Κοιτα ποσο λεπτο το εχω κάνει εδω και προσπάθησε να κάνεις το ίδιο..

----------


## alex1974

Να τα αφησω συνολικα καιμια εβδομαδα η' παραπανω ?
Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω τετοια λεπτο.....δουλεια !!
Φοβος-αγχος ιδρωμενα χερια , λεω να τα αφησω οπως ειναι και να το βγαλω μια και καλη ( μην δημιουργησω και κανενα νεο θεμα στον "Λαζαρο" χαχαχα )

----------


## lagreco69

Αλεξανδρε εγω το ειχα αφησει για 27 ημερες, Το καναρινάκι μου!!!

----------


## alex1974

> Αλεξανδρε εγω το ειχα αφησει για 27 ημερες, Το καναρινάκι μου!!!


Ωραια καταλαβα , θα το αφησω οσο περισσοτερο μπορω και γινεται !
Και θα τσεκαρω και τα πισω δαχτυλα ( μαλλον θα τα πιασω και αυτα με χανζαπλαστ ) !

----------


## sarantopoulos

Παιδιά για σας έχω ένα φίλο που έχει πολλά πουλιά και μερικά καρδερινακια  του βγαίνουν έτσι με  
Splayed leg .  
Είδα το θέμα και κατευθείαν τον πήρα τηλέφωνο γιατί μένουμε κοντά . 
Έχει ένα  καρδερινακι που είναι 2 εβδομάδων περίπου και έχει πρόβλημα στο ένα πόδι του από τα 2 και του κάναμε αυτήν την  θεραπεία . Θέλω να που πείτε πόσες μέρες να το αφήσουμε έτσι , και πόσο τα % έχει πιθανότητα να θεραπευτεί ?

----------


## jk21

να ψαξει να βρει τι λαθος κανει και δινει ελαχιστο ασβεστιο στη διατροφη τους 

στα καρδερινακια (αν ταιζει και σκουληκια ) τοτε θελει ακομα περισσοτερο ,γιατι τα σκουληκια διαταρασσουν αρνητικα την ισορροπια ασβεστιου φωσφορου (εχουν πολυ φωσφορο )

δεν υπαρχουν ποσοστα .... δεν ειναι μονο να πετυχει σαν αγωγη (ναρθηκας παροχη ασβεστιου  ) αλλα να δεχθουν και οι γονεις το ναρθηκα και να μην πεταξουν το μικρο εκτος φωλιας ή να μην σταματησουν να το ταιζου.Στις καρδερινες ειναι πιο δυσκολο να γινει αποδεκτος ο ναρθηκας

----------


## sarantopoulos

Τα ταΐζει στο χέρι γιατί πέρυσι του τα χε παρατήσει η μάνα και πέθαναν .  
 Τώρα λογικά η τροφή τους είναι κρέμα για νεοσσούς του εμπορίου και βάζει και κάτι μαντζούνια περίεργα μέσα .  

Πιστεύω πώς ξέρει για την διατροφή των πουλιών γιατί έχει πουλιά χρόνια αυτός .

Αλλά εχθές που του κάναμε το φάσκιωμα ( δέσιμο στα πόδια ) είδα πώς μέσα στην κρέμα έβαλε και τριμμένο κόκαλο σουπιάς με άμμο και κελύφη από μύδια τριμμένα στον πολυκοφτη  ( το ξέρω γιατί μου αρέσει το ψάρεμα και του τα δίνω αυτά εγώ για τα πουλιά του και εχθές έβαλε μισή κουταλιά του γλυκού  ) .

----------


## jk21

τα δινει για ασβεστιο .ειναι καλα (οχι υπερβολες ) μονο αν πρωτα τα εχει βρασει πανω απο 15 λεπτα και τα εχει αποξηρανει μετα πολυ πολυ καλα .αλλιως θα εχει αλλα χειροτερα προβληματα .Να του πεις οτι υπερβολικη ποσοτητα που δεν προλαβαινει να απορροφηθει ,θα του δημιουργησει προβλημα συσσωρευσης στο στομαχι του πουλιου με τραγικα αποτελέσματα

----------


## sarantopoulos

τα κανει τα παραπανω ολα.   οκ θα του το μεταβιβασω ευχαριστω .

----------


## alex1974

Εβγαλα σημερα τον ναρθηκα και ειδα οτι εχουν "φτιαξια" σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα ακομα δεν ειναι 100% οκ !
Το ξανα εφτιαξα και του εδεσα και τα μικρα δαχτυλακια προς τα πισω γιατι εχουν ερθει μπροστα και στα 2 ποδια 
Εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα και πιστευω οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι οκ !
Τον ναρθηκα θα τον ξαναβγαλω στο τελος της εβδομαδας για να δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι.....

----------


## alex1974

Kαλησπερα σας καιρο ειχα να σας ενημερωσω για τον μικρο "Λαζαρο" ( μαλλον ειναι αρσενικος - αν και 18 ημερων περιπου- γιατι ο πατερας του μονο τα αρσενικα μικρα τσιμπαγε και κυνηγαγε να βγουν απο την φωλια και να ζωηρεψουν !! ) μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια εβγαλα το χανζαπλαστ και εβαλα σχοινακι για το ανοιγμα των ποδιων και χανζαπλαστ και στα δυο ποδαρακια για να βοηθησω τα πισω δαχτυλα να "ερθουν" κανονικα !!!!
Εχθες εκανε την πρωτη βολτα εκτος φωλιας ( το βραδυ και οταν κουραζεται μπαινει ξανα στην φωλια...) και σημερα σας ανεβαζω 2-3 foto απο την "βολτα" του !!!
Τα ποδαρακια του ειναι πολυ καλυτερα αλλα νομιζω οτι το αριστερο "φευγει" πιο πολυ , ισως απο την αλλη εβδομαδα "μαζεψω" πιο πολυ το σχοινακι....
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε,
Φαινεται οτι παει πολυ καλα!!

----------


## Ρία

τέλεια!!!! αυτά είναι πολύ καλά νέαααα!!!!!

----------


## olga

Μπράβο μια χαρά φαίνεται το πουλάκι! να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι κουκλι! Χαιρομαι που ολα πηγαν καλα. να το χαιρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους , σημερα ειδα οτι "αποφασισε" να κοιμηθει εκτος φωλιας !!!!
Αν το κανει και αυριο ( επιτελους ) την βγαζω , τελος για φετος οι....."φωλιες" !

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα σας καιρο εχω να σας πω νεα του Λαζαρου ( καλοκαιρι....κτλ ) 
Λοιπον τα ποδαρακια του ευτυχως εγιναν καλα καυτα 80% , εχθες εβγαλα τον ναρθηκα και μπορει και "στεκεται" κανονικα στα ξυλακια....
Καλα ειναι μια κουβεντα γιατι οπως θα δειτε και στις foto το ενα του ποδι εχει πρηστει παρα πολυ ( του ειχα δεμενο 4-5 ημερες γιατι το πισω δαχτυλο ειναι μπροστα )
πρεπει να κανω κατι η' θα περασει μονο του , δεν το παταει σχεδον καθολου και το εχεο συνεχεια ορθιο !!!
Το δευτερο σχημο ειναι οτι και το αλλο ποδαρακι του εχει το πισω δαχτυλο μπροστα και οταν εβγαλα το χανζαπλαστ δεν ειδα δυστυχως....αποτελεσμα !
Συνεχιζει και εχει μπροστα το πισω δαχτυλο !!!
Ειναι περιπου 35 ημερων και δεν τρωει καθολου μονο του , ουτε  απο οσο εχω δει πινει νερο !
Το ταιζει απο το χωρισμα ο πατερας του.....
Δειτε τις foto για το ποδαρακι του
Σας ευχαριστω
 zoom  zoom

----------


## jk21

ειναι μαλλον απο την ακαμψια που το ειχες .ισως ηταν λιγο σφιχτα .Αν δεν βελτιωθει μεχρι αυριο  ,ισως να χρειασθει κατι .θα δουμε

----------


## alex1974

> ειναι μαλλον απο την ακαμψια που το ειχες .ισως ηταν λιγο σφιχτα .Αν δεν βελτιωθει μεχρι αυριο  ,ισως να χρειασθει κατι .θα δουμε


Δημητρη ευχαριστω

----------


## alex1974

Το ποδι του ειναι ακομα πρησμενω και δεν το παταει κατω σχεδον καθολου.......
Το δευτερο ασχημο ειναι οτι και στα δυο ποδια τα πισω δαχτυλα ειναι μπροστα !!!
Δυστυχως τοσο καιρο που τα ειχα δεσει δεν εγινε τιποτα σε αυτο το τομεα , μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο ?
Θα εχει μεγαλο θεμα στην συνεχεια με τα δαχτυλα ετσι ?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

τα δαχτυλα αν μεινουν πισω δεν με απασχολουν ,αλλα με απασχολει οτι δεν το παταει .παρε απο φαρμακειο (ειναι φθηνο ) λιγο αλουμινονερο και βαζε για 1 λεπτο καθε 5 ωρες το ποδαρακι μεσα .Αν δεν φυγει το οιδημα ,τοτε βαλε celestoderm αλοιφη δερματικη ,οπου βλεπεις πρηξιμο και κυριως κατω απο την πατουσα

----------


## alex1974

> τα δαχτυλα αν μεινουν πισω δεν με απασχολουν ,αλλα με απασχολει οτι δεν το παταει .παρε απο φαρμακειο (ειναι φθηνο ) λιγο αλουμινονερο και βαζε για 1 λεπτο καθε 5 ωρες το ποδαρακι μεσα .Αν δεν φυγει το οιδημα ,τοτε βαλε celestoderm αλοιφη δερματικη ,οπου βλεπεις πρηξιμο και κυριως κατω απο την πατουσα


Θα παω σημερα να παρω και τα δυο , στο ποδι ειδα σημερα σαν να εχει "ξεφλουδισει" γυρω απο το σημειο που ειναι πρηστει !
Ο "κορμος" δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ πρησμενος αντιθετα το πισω δαχτυλο και η πατουσα παραμενει αρκετα πρησμενη....

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να γινει πρωτα χρηση αλουμινονερου !

----------


## alex1974

> θα ηθελα να γινει πρωτα χρηση αλουμινονερου !


Δεν το βρηκα σημερα στο φαρμακειο , θα το βρω αυριο και θα ξεκινησω....
Τωρα το απογευμα ειδα οτι δειλα δειλα το ψηλο....ακουμπαει !!
Αλλα εκτος απο το ποδι του ( 2ο προβλημα...) δεν τρει τιποτα καθολου μονο του , ουτε νερο !
Το βλεπω 3-4 ωρες περιπου....!
Τι γινεται και με αυτο το θεμα ?

----------


## xarhs

εμενα ενα δικο μου αλεξ , ηταν 40 ημερων και , και ξαφανικα ειδα καρινα... το παρακουλουθησα και δεν ετρωγε.

το ταιζα δυο φορες καθε μερα πρωι βραδυ.... σε δυο μερες εφυγε η καρινα , και τωρα πλεον τρωει μονο του.

δεν ξερω ισως και εσυ πρεπει να το ταισεις αμα δεν τρωει........

----------


## jk21

βασικα απο τη στιγμη που ο πατερας αποδεχεται να το ταιζει απο τα καγκελα ,δοκιμασε να το ενωσεις με τους γονεις .αν δεν του επιτεθει ασχημα ο πατερας ,το αφηνεις μαζι τους και θα απογαλακτιστει οποτε θελει αυτο .Καθε πουλι εχει το χαρακτηρα του.Εγω εχω πουλια που δεν τα χωρισα καθολου απο τους γονεις .Τωρα βεβαια ειναι σε ενιαιο μεγαλυτερο χωρο ,αλλα πριν χωρισω τα ζευγαρια ,δεν τα ειχα αφαιρεσει

----------


## alex1974

> βασικα απο τη στιγμη που ο πατερας αποδεχεται να το ταιζει απο τα καγκελα ,δοκιμασε να το ενωσεις με τους γονεις .αν δεν του επιτεθει ασχημα ο πατερας ,το αφηνεις μαζι τους και θα απογαλακτιστει οποτε θελει αυτο .Καθε πουλι εχει το χαρακτηρα του.Εγω εχω πουλια που δεν τα χωρισα καθολου απο τους γονεις .Τωρα βεβαια ειναι σε ενιαιο μεγαλυτερο χωρο ,αλλα πριν χωρισω τα ζευγαρια ,δεν τα ειχα αφαιρεσει


Ο πατερας ειναι πολυ παρα πολυ επιθετικος ! Με το που τα βαζω μαζι αμεσως το χτυπαει στο κεφαλι και σε ελαχιστα δευτερα του βγαζει τα φτερα απο το κεφαλι !! Δεν τα αφηνω μαζι με τιποτα....Ευτυχως ακομα το ταιζει !

----------


## jk21

οκ τοτε

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη το ποδαρακι του "Λαζαρου" εχει ξεπριστει παρα πολυ , εχει μεινει ελαχιστο στο "κορμο" και στο πισω δαχτυλο !
Αλλα συνεχιζει και δεν το παταει μονο πολυ ελαχιστα 
Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω ?
Θα ανεβασω αυριο μια νεα foto γιατι πιστευω οτι μπορει να εγινε αυτο απο το τροπο που το ειχα δεσει , και μαλλον ( δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν μπορει να γινει αυτο....) μπορει να εχει μετατοπιστει το δαχτυλο στο "κορμο" και να εχει αλλαξει.....καπως "θεση" ??

----------


## jk21

εβαλες κατι απο αυτα που σου ειπα ; 

για ανατομικες μετατοπισεις απο μακρια δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη

----------


## alex1974

Εβαλα 2-3 φορες αλουμινονερο , δεν ειχα χρονο για πιο πολυ !
Να βαλω απο αυριο και την αλοιφη , αν ναι - ποσες φορες ?
Foto θα ανεβασω αυριο , φυσικα και ειναι δυσκολο απο μακρια να καταλαβει καποιος , το καταλαβαινω

----------


## jk21

ναι ξεκινα την αλοιφη  πρωι και απογευμα

----------


## alex1974

Καλησπερα σας σας ανεβαζω καποιες foto απο το ποδι του , εξακολουθει να ειναι...."καπως" !
Ο "Λαζαρος" ειναι ολο "θεματα" , εχει ξεκινησει να τρωει σιγα σιγα μονος του ( νερο δεν εχω δει να πινει και το χωρισα απο τον πατερα του γιατι σταματησε να τον ταιζει και τον εβαλα στην κλουβα με τις θυληκιες ωστε να βλεπει τι κανουν και μπας....) και ειδα οτι εχει και καρινα !! Δεν ξερω αν ειναι παθολογικο η' επειδη δεν τρωει πολυ...
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom  zoom  zoom
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

το πουλι συνεχιζει να εχει μια διογκωση στην ενωση των δαχτυλων .Υποψιαζομαι τυχον εισοδο ξενου σωματος πχ ακιδας ή κατι σχετικο ...

να δουμε αμεσα κοιλια και κουτσουλιες .αν δεν τρωει ,να του εχεις αυγοτροφη ή σκετο αυγο και να του σπας σπορους και ειδικα κανναβουρι να ξεκινησει να τρωει 

αλλα αμεσα κοιλια ,καρινα και κουτσουλιες

----------


## alex1974

Λογο καλοκαιριου και....ζεστης λυπω και "εγω" , για αυτο δεν μπαινω συχνα μεσα !!!!
Θελω την βοηθεια σας , σε ενα αλλο καναρινι μου εχω θεμα με τα ποδια του ! Ευχομαι να εχει ποδαγρα....
Δεν γνωριζω εγω δυστυχως.....
Σας ευχαριστω
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom  zoom

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ειναι μαυρισμα απο καποιο χτυπημα (πιασιμο σε καποιο σημειο του κλουβιου ) ειναι σημαδι ξηρης ευλογιας .Για ποδαγρα βγαλε μια καλη φωτο απο το πανω μερος των δαχτυλων .Οσο φαινεται ,δεν διακρινω κατι

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη πραγματικα δεν ξέρω αν ειναι χτύπημα , είχε αρχίσει κάτι να φαίνεται πριν 5-6 ημέρες στην Αθήνα ( είμαι διακοπές τώρα μαζι με ολααα τα πουλια !!!!) και απο εχθές το είδα πιο μαύρο και σαν να το μάζευε !!! Δυστυχώς εκτός απο φαρμακειο "εδω" δεν έχω κανένα pet !
Αν δεν ειναι απο χτύπημα τι μπορω να κάνω ;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

το ειπα ξεκαθαρα ... ξηρη ευλογια  *Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*ειτε επαλειψη καθε μερα με διαλυμα απο φαρμακειο 10 μερη γλυκερινης 1 μερος ιωδιο ή betadine για οσο διαρκει ο ιος και το ογκιδιο υπαρχει (προφυλακτικα για να μην το φαγουριζει και το ματωνει η γλυκερινη και αντισηπτικα το ιωδιο )


ή αν θες δοκιμασε πρωτα λιγες μερες celestoderm αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο μηπως μειωσει το ογκιδιο

και φυσικα καραντινα

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη καλημερα σου ανεβαζω νεες foto απο το ποδι του , παρατηρισα οτι μπορει το δαχτυλο να ειναι και χτυπημενο ?
Αλοιφη θα ξεκινησω απο Δευτερα , σημερα betatine
  zoom
  zoom
  zoom

  zoom
  zoom
  zoom  zoom

----------


## jk21

εγω χτυπημα απο τον ιο της ευλογιας παντως βλεπω και μαλιστα νομιζω και στο αλλο ποδι



οχι σκετο betadine .και γλυκερινη μαζι ,γιατι θα ξεραθει και θα το φαγουριζει

----------


## alex1974

Οκ , σε ευχαριστω !

----------

